# Letrozole - should it be used during a cycle/PCT or left until after PCT?



## marco123 (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi guys, any help on this would be much appreciated.

Im on week 7 of my 2nd 10 week cycle. During my first cycle I started to get some gyno symptoms, and I tried to halt this with arimidex (which it did), but I was left with a small amount of fibrous tissue under and around both nipples, which could not be reversed with a 5 week course of 1mg arimidex ED.

I have been using 0.5mg arimidex EOD on this cycle, my 2nd, but again, began to feel some irritation and tenderness around both nipples around week 5-6 (after finishing 5 weeks of 30mg dianabol, which probably makes sense due to the high aromatization).

I have taken 1mg arimidex ED since week 6 to try to halt any progression of lumps forming, and have now obtained some generic letrozole, and have plenty on hand. Should I go ahead and start taking 2.5mg ED right away for 4 weeks (then taper down slowly) or should I wait until after I have finished PCT? I have read that it is best to start immediately, but just thought I would ask here incase anyone has any other advice.. I am concerned that if i do this now, I may get an estrogen rebound during or after PCT, but i really dont know enough about rebounding to make a decision..

I understand that since I have some residual fibrous tissue from my first cycle, it will be unlikely that I will be able to get rid of all the tissue, but I want to give it a go anyway to see how much I can reverse.

Quick responses would be brilliant, thanks in advance!


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

If adex isn't doing the trick then of course run letro.

I certainly wouldn't recommend taking any AI in PCT except aromasin.


----------



## marco123 (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. SO.. given the time frame, what would you suggest? Its only 3 weeks til i start PCT, and youre supposed to run letro for at least 4 weeks i think? That would run into my PCT..

So start now or wait until after PCT?


----------



## marco123 (Jun 9, 2008)

Also, why would you not run an AI during PCT? Is there a specific reason?


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

marco123 said:


> Thanks for the reply. SO.. given the time frame, what would you suggest? Its only 3 weeks til i start PCT, and youre supposed to run letro for at least 4 weeks i think? That would run into my PCT..
> 
> So start now or wait until after PCT?


Start now imo, what i mean is there is no need to run anything other than nolva/clomid and maybe aromasin or prov in PCT, specifically for mood and libido.

You run the letro for as long it takes to reduce the gyno.

If no reduction after 6-8wks i'd give up on it.

So if you are running that long then it will obviously go into you're PCT so you might want to think about adding some prov.


----------



## marco123 (Jun 9, 2008)

Ok thanks mate. Can i ask the reason why u wouldnt use an AI during PCT? Just for the sake of libido or what?


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

marco123 said:


> Ok thanks mate. Can i ask the reason why u wouldnt use an AI during PCT? Just for the sake of libido or what?


Not much point mate, you're lipids are already compromised and AI will only compromise them further, if you have started PCT at the correct time you shouldn't have any exogenous test left in you're system to aromatise so an aromatase inhibitor is pretty pointless.


----------



## marco123 (Jun 9, 2008)

I see.. makes sense. Is there a drawback to using letrozole during PCT? Like, could it interfere with HPTA recovery? I dont really see how it could, but just wondering if theres something I dont know about..


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

marco123 said:


> I see.. makes sense. Is there a drawback to using letrozole during PCT? Like, could it interfere with HPTA recovery? I dont really see how it could, but just wondering if theres something I dont know about..


No mate, won't interfere with HPTA recovery, but it will screw you're libido.


----------



## marco123 (Jun 9, 2008)

Would i need to run nolvadex during PCT? Surely the letrozole would eliminate any possibility of estrogen levels creeping up so there would be no need? Or am i wrong about this? Also i think nolva interacts with AIs and reduces their efficacy quite a bit?


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

marco123 said:


> Would i need to run nolvadex during PCT? Surely the letrozole would eliminate any possibility of estrogen levels creeping up so there would be no need? Or am i wrong about this? Also i think nolva interacts with AIs and reduces their efficacy quite a bit?


You need to still run you're PCT, well you don't need to but it would be wise. Yes nolva can reduce the eficacy of adex and letro (around 36%) but thats not an issue because you have gyno that you want to get rid of, both clomid and nolva have been used successfully for gyno reversal so in effect you are just adding more fuel to reduce the gyno.


----------



## marco123 (Jun 9, 2008)

I was thinking of just running letrozole until PCT, then 3 weeks clomid and letrozole during PCT. I was originally going to do 3 weeks clomid and 4 weeks nolva, but if letrozole is the more powerful drug for reversing gyno then surely i dont want to reduce its effect by adding in nolva for PCT? But i would certainly use nolva for a week or two after tapering down the letro and coming off it.. This is hard, everyone says different things!


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

marco123 said:


> I was thinking of just running letrozole until PCT, then 3 weeks clomid and letrozole during PCT. I was originally going to do 3 weeks clomid and 4 weeks nolva, but if letrozole is the more powerful drug for reversing gyno then surely i dont want to reduce its effect by adding in nolva for PCT? But i would certainly use nolva for a week or two after tapering down the letro and coming off it.. This is hard, everyone says different things!


Then go with that plan then, it will work just as well.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

mars1960 said:


> If adex isn't doing the trick then of course run letro.
> 
> I certainly wouldn't recommend taking any AI in PCT except aromasin.


I agree



mars1960 said:


> Not much point mate, you're lipids are already compromised and AI will only compromise them further, if you have started PCT at the correct time you shouldn't have any exogenous test left in you're system to aromatise so an aromatase inhibitor is pretty pointless.


I agree

You could wait till you are all recovered and run the letro for gyno reversal, but I dont like the idea during PCT myself personally.

It can compromise lipid profiles, you dont have much testosterone converting to estrogen anyway, and the stiff joints and zero libido all are something to consider.

You will need some estrogen and if you lower it too low it could actually hinder recovery.


----------



## marco123 (Jun 9, 2008)

So hackskii, do u think i should just wait until after PCT before running the letro? I just dont like the idea of waiting around and more gandular tissue setting up, i already have a little bit that has set already..


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Either way if you are using it now for estrogen management then it shouldnt get any worse.

But if you could not reverse it with 1mg ED use of adex, you might have to resolve yourself to the fact that if it is fiberous then it may be possible that it wont go away.


----------



## marco123 (Jun 9, 2008)

Im not using it now for estrogen management, i have plenty of adex for that. I understand that, and it may well be the case, but i have read threads where guys have had no luck with arimidex but found letrozole to be very effective in reversing lumps, even longstanding lumps..

And others say it did little to nothing, so i suppose I will just have to try for myself.

What i really wanted to know though, was WHEN to use letro at a high dose to try to reverse the gyno, given that i am only 3 weeks from PCT right now..


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, I am going to go out on a limb here.

I would think that letro might work best post PCT.

This would drive the ratio of estrogen to testosterone totally in favor of reversal.

But, that may come as a conciquense of lipid profiles, sex drive and also, joint stiffness.

You already said that adex didnt reverse, but then again letro is way stronger.

I dont get ED issues with adex but I do get that with letro.


----------

